
 	How to Self-Study for a Computer Programming Job - prakash
http://blogs.construx.com/blogs/stevemcc/archive/2007/08/12/how-to-self-study-for-a-computer-programming-job.aspx
======
mahmud
A horribly titled article by Steve McConnell.

I can't believe he is writing entry-level industry advice now. My my, how
things have changed.

~~~
pasbesoin
I didn't bother to sign up / sign in in order to look further, but skimming
leaves me with the impression that this is some sort of consulting pitch?

